# Map of where open carry is legal



## Grenadier (Aug 23, 2014)

A good read, but as always, please check with the authorities before taking anything you see as gospel.  Even more importantly, use some common sense... 

Map: Where Is ?Open Carry? Legal? - The Numbers - WSJ


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 24, 2014)

The thing about open carry, its easy for your weapon to be grabbed by an attacker. Although with the proper holster it might make it harder to do.


----------



## Badger1777 (Aug 24, 2014)

I read the article. It says that it is legal to carry a firearm in all states, but some states require you to conceal your firearm.

Sorry to inject some common sense into US gun laws, but is this not simply ridiculous?

What if I was to openly carry a pen knife? Would I be breaking the law while a suicide bomber was perfectly legal because their weapon was concealed?

I suppose on some level it makes sense. If you're going to die, it might be best not to know, and if your job is law enforcement, it might be beneficial to argue that you didn't know the massacre was going to happen because the attack had concealed their weapon until the moment they used it.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 24, 2014)

That paragraph is a vast over-simplification of the issue.  All states may permit open carry -- but most regulate it and require a permit or other form of authorization.  Open carry varies a bit more, because it's easy to recognize a gun on someone's hip (or however it's openly carried) as being a _scary gun_.  It alarms the nervous and shocks the children...

A smart LEO in the US assumes that there are weapons present, especially if he works in a state like Virginia -- which has great respect for the 2nd Amendment.  (And, of course, he's brought one with him...)


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 24, 2014)

Open carrying in New Jersey will get you thrown in the slammer. And officers in NJ often do ask if a person has weapons when they're dealing with a situation. And NJ has about the least respect for the 2nd amendment than most anywhere else in the country.

Virginia is a good state in regards to the 2nd amendment but they've got other crazy rules.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Nov 2, 2021)

Grenadier said:


> A good read, but as always, please check with the authorities before taking anything you see as gospel.  Even more importantly, use some common sense...
> 
> Map: Where Is ?Open Carry? Legal? - The Numbers - WSJ


It is not very smart to open carry. Always carry the gun where it cannot be seen but easy for you to access. Think about it.
Sifu
Puyallup
WA


----------



## lklawson (Nov 2, 2021)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> It is not very smart to open carry. Always carry the gun where it cannot be seen but easy for you to access. Think about it.
> Sifu
> Puyallup
> WA


I'll be sure to tell every cop I see that they're doing it wrong.  Sifu said so.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 2, 2021)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> It is not very smart to open carry. Always carry the gun where it cannot be seen but easy for you to access. Think about it.
> Sifu
> Puyallup
> WA


I almost always open carry. I live in TN.


----------

